# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Treated pine Sleepers for decking

## jmn

Hi 
Just wanting to know if it is possible to use treated pine sleepers to use as decking boards 200x50mm.  
The deck I am thinking of will be about 700mm off the ground. 1m wide and 9m long. More like a big step rather that a deck. I will put a small step off this step.  
Thanks

----------


## SabreOne

No reason why not, it's up to you what you use. I've done a 6 x 3 meter deck out of sleepers, wanted that chunky Boardwalk look, and more than happy with the result.

----------


## jmn

> No reason why not, it's up to you what you use. I've done a 6 x 3 meter deck out of sleepers, wanted that chunky Boardwalk look, and more than happy with the result.

  Are you able to post any photos of your deck. Did you stain your deck? 
I do like the look of a chunky boardwalk.

----------


## SabreOne

Will see if we have any photo's at home. 
I was going to stain it, but with the dog running on it, our daughter riding her scooter on it, etc, I simply sanded it and am letting it "grey" with age, in keeping with the weathered boardwalk look. Also I didn't want another job to upkeep, as it's fully exposed to the weather.

----------


## jmn

> Will see if we have any photo's at home. 
> I was going to stain it, but with the dog running on it, our daughter riding her scooter on it, etc, I simply sanded it and am letting it "grey" with age, in keeping with the weathered boardwalk look. Also I didn't want another job to upkeep, as it's fully exposed to the weather.

  Excellent. Would be great to see it

----------


## SabreOne

Hi Jnm, 
Photo's as discussed, 
Cheers
Sabre

----------


## jmn

Hi Sabre 
Thanks for showing me the photos. They look great. I will send you some pics of mine when I have done it. Hopefully before the year is out.

----------


## SabreOne

Thanks jmn, 
Spend the time with a hand router to aris all sides, and you'll be thankful you did. 
We're really happy with the end result. 
Best of luck.

----------


## nudibranch

Tidy Construction Sabre 
Would it be right to assume you used the same sleepers for bearers and didn,t use any joists ?
Are they at 750 centres or 600 ?
Any photos of the sub-frame ? 
and is aris a typo? dress perhaps... couldn,t work that bit out.  
Cheers Paul.

----------


## Random Username

Arris = to remove the sharp edge at the intersection of two surfaces (a 1/4 or 1/2 inch roundover bit in a router should do nicely).

----------


## SabreOne

> Tidy Construction Sabre 
> Would it be right to assume you used the same sleepers for bearers and didn,t use any joists ?
> Are they at 750 centres or 600 ?
> Any photos of the sub-frame ? 
> and is aris a typo? dress perhaps... couldn,t work that bit out.  
> Cheers Paul.

  Thanks Paul, 
I hand routered (aris) each right angle to take away splintering on corners. I don't have any pictures of the sub-frame, but I used sleepers on compacted road base (flat) then 100 x 100 Treated Pine posts as joists, then screwed off at 750 centers.

----------


## nudibranch

OK, I see.  :2thumbsup:  
and thanks expanding my vocabulary  :Biggrin:

----------


## jmn

Here is the start of my deck. It is a few weeks old this photo as I have added the boards on the bottom tier. Will post more once finished.

----------


## METRIX

Keep the boards close, as they will shrink a bit when they dry out and open up the gaps.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

> Keep the boards close, as they will shrink a bit when they dry out and open up the gaps.

  I have been a chippy for 23 years and a registered builder for 3, I would not recommend butting the decking boards hard together as they can absorb moisture and swell causing the boards to pop up, I have seen many owner built decks that have done just that. Good luck with you build, looks like you have done the right thing with gaps in between.

----------


## jmn

> Good luck with you build, looks like you have done the right thing with gaps in between.

  Yes that was first thing I thought of in leaving gaps between boards.

----------


## METRIX

> I have been a chippy for 23 years and a registered builder for 3, I would not recommend butting the decking boards hard together as they can absorb moisture and swell causing the boards to pop up, I have seen many owner built decks that have done just that. Good luck with you build, looks like you have done the right thing with gaps in between.

  I agree, this is why I said keep them close, not butted, 99% of sleepers I have seen are WET straight from the shop, so when they have been installed they have shrunk by about 5-10mm when they dry out, so the gaps have opened up about 5-10mm between the two sleepers more then they expected.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

Sorry to step on your toes there METRIX as you seem very knowledgeable and supply lots of good advice to all.

----------


## BalliangBuilder

> I agree, this is why I said keep them close, not butted, 99% of sleepers I have seen are WET straight from the shop, so when they have been installed they have shrunk by about 5-10mm when they dry out, so the gaps have opened up about 5-10mm between the two sleepers more then they expected.

  This is true but its better to have a 10mm gap then redoing the deck also if they are wet ensure they are fastened well to the joists.

----------


## METRIX

> Sorry to step on your toes there METRIX as you seem very knowledgeable and supply lots of good advice to all.

  Nah, no need for sorry, everyone's point of view here is as valid as anyone else's  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Nah, no need for sorry, everyone's point of view here is as valid as anyone else's

  
Except those who don't know their base from their apex . . .  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## mono

Only new to this site but learnt a heap already. 
Jmn in regards to your deck did you need council approval for this project?
What depth did you have for your concrete base around styrups? 
I am interested in building a deck coming off my driveway and over a small embankment to take in rural views but not sure where to start>

----------


## SabreOne

Mono, 
I think it's ok if it's less than 10m2, but over that size you should get council approval, especially if it's going to be suspended off the ground by a fair distance.

----------


## METRIX

> Only new to this site but learnt a heap already. 
> Jmn in regards to your deck did you need council approval for this project?
> What depth did you have for your concrete base around styrups? 
> I am interested in building a deck coming off my driveway and over a small embankment to take in rural views but not sure where to start>

  Best place to start is your local council, look for complying development, these dont need a DA etc to build them, but they are usually small in size and low to the ground. 
Anything over the size as stated in the complying development willneed a DA submission.
Best to work out what size you are after then start investigating how to build it.

----------


## jmn

> Only new to this site but learnt a heap already. 
> Jmn in regards to your deck did you need council approval for this project?
> What depth did you have for your concrete base around styrups? 
> I am interested in building a deck coming off my driveway and over a small embankment to take in rural views but not sure where to start&gt;

  Hi Mono. I did not need council approval for deck as it is under 1 metre in height. 
 I think the depth for the footings was around 400mm.  
Are you thinking of building the same sort of deck?

----------

